# how do   I become a memeber



## mcpl_spunky (11 Mar 2005)

hey how do I become a member of army.ca because i think that i am just in as a guest


----------



## condor888000 (11 Mar 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27594.from1109731967.html#new


----------

